# Sulawesi Cardinal Photos



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

That's one beautiful shrimp species and a very beautiful "messy tank". I'd be happy if my tank looked half that "messy"!


----------



## nonliteral (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow! Great shrimp, great tank, and great pics!


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

Should be getting harlequins on Friday and white orchids and yellow cheeks late march

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

Thumbs up. Those shrimp are gorgeous as is their home.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Ahh 
Just everything about this is beautiful!

What water parameters you have the tank at?


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

Ph is 7.8 tds is 200 ppm temp is 82 F and I only change water when the tds is over 300 ppm as recommended by some experienced keepers. My tap water is pH 6.8 and tds 5 so I add in some salty shrimp 7.5 to the water during water changes.

Hope that helps

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

